# Canon EXPO 2010 Starts Tomorrow!



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 1, 2010)

```
<p><strong>September 2, 2010 – September 3, 2010 in New York City

<span style="font-weight: normal;">Canon’s once in a blue moon show in New York City is about to commence. Expect them to be showing everything under the sun.</span> </strong></p>
<p>Head on over to <a href="http://blog.photoframd.com/2010/09/01/canon-expo-2010-new-york/">Photoframd</a> for the schedule of events.</p>
<p>I don’t expect a product announcement during the show.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## MadButcher (Sep 1, 2010)

Why don't you expect a product announcement?


----------



## unexposure (Sep 1, 2010)

MadButcher said:


> Why don't you expect a product announcement?


I don't expect a product announcement either, at least nothing directly "photography related" - it just would be crazy of them, having announced loads of stuff before the expo, then presenting some new stuff at their own expo and then have nothing "new" left for photokina.


----------



## MadButcher (Sep 1, 2010)

I see the Photokina as something where the public in Europe actually can see the new products for the first time.


----------



## iblogulike (Sep 1, 2010)

Something seems fishy about Friday's schedule. I know nothing about Canon's broadcast equipment or past marketing campaigns relating to their broadcast equipment. Having said that, Friday's schedule doesn't doesn't seem to center on a current product. 

First, there is a discussion of cinematography followed by a discussion of HD lenses. 

If there are no new products, what capabilities would Canon choose to highlight when discussing the subjects of cinematography and HD lenses?


----------



## Jaszek (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm heading there tomorrow, I'll tell you guys if I see something new. lol


----------



## Jaszek (Sep 3, 2010)

So the Expo was pretty cool. I found out that the 500mm and 600mm lenses are definitely getting updated. They are being in the works at the moment. The 300mm and 400mm will come out in December. So this was probably known but I got this info from a Canon rep, so it must be true.


----------

